# Bettas have tongues!?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was just checking on Poseidon to make sure he was doing alright before going to bed, and I saw a little thing moving around in his mouth! I googled it, and apparently bettas have tongues? I wasn't aware of this until just now.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Can't say I knew that but I'm not too surprised since bettas are said to be picky eaters.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh...that's weird....


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

All fish have tongues, though I do not know if they have taste buds. I'm inclined to think not (not like us).

There is a parasite found in saltwater fish that latches on to a fishs tongue - it then eats the tongue and BECOMES the fishs tongue. Very weird.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay yeah, that's even weirder lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Too weird to believe.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Cymothoa exigua is it's name. Never seen one, though I've handled many thousands of fish working on a fishing boat.

Parasites are EXTREMELY common on wild SW fish; it's rare to see fish without parasites on them. I always point them out to people when I'm showing them their fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting a pic - can't using the app....


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 253954


I've seen that photo before, yet at the time the photo was supposed to be Ceratohoa Imbricata, the species found in South Africa, as opposed to the aforementioned Cymothoa Exigua. Different species, and different genus, but in the same family, and the same order as they are Isopoda. Edit: There are about 386 louse species that attach to tongues, according to this article on the bbc that I can't create a link to.lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I....have no words for this lol. It's creepy but totally fascinating at the same time!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

that's not an attractive look. I just hope this fashion fad doesn't catch on....


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

never seen a pic of one so large. neat-o. **throwing up in mouth a little**


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

As far as parasite pictures go, that one's pretty mild

I agree with lil... Weird but fascinating at the same time.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow that is so wild and yeah just a little sick looking. I know it doesn't take much to blow my mind but yeah its blown and also talk about nightmares :shock:


On the bright side Betta have tongues, sweet !


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Wow that is so wild and yeah just a little sick looking. I know it doesn't take much to blow my mind but yeah its blown and also talk about nightmares :shock:
> 
> 
> On the bright side Betta have tongues, sweet !


lmao, exactly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't see the pic. Eeuuwww.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm now going to have nightmares with an Alien crossover! Does the parasite kill the fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

I... I don't think so. Or not directly. I'm sure the fish will live for a while but succumb to some sort of nutrition-deficiency because the isopod is eating all the food. Or do they even eat food? I really don't know. HMM. 

Oh, new fact, only the females attach to the tongue. The males attach to the gill-arch.


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

That is warped! I couldn't even believe that it wasn't some kind of crazy photo edit at first(to be honest, the cynic in me is still a liiiiiiittle suspicious).


----------

